# BS at LBS



## KevinBicycle (Mar 20, 2008)

deleted


----------



## Ken in KC (Jan 12, 2004)

*I'm confused for a couple reasons...*



KevinBicycle said:


> Thought I'd share this story with everyone.
> I stopped at a LBS this past summer looking to order a new headset. I had already checked my headset dimensions with a micrometer. The LBS owner told me that I was looking to order a size headset that doesn't exist. He said that there has never been such a size and that I would need to bring my frame in and have it reemed for another size headset. I had my headset parts with me and he started hymning and hawing and said that he didn't have a micrometer to check the size, but was then trying to sell me another headset the was not the right size. What kind of BS is this at this LBS? I'm surprised that he didn't try to sell me some proprietary bicycle tire air as well, lol. What a scammer!
> I ended up going to another LBS and just purchased loose bearings and repacked.
> Here's my headset dimensions. Looking online I see that I can order a headset in this size from many of the parts shops.
> ...


1. Why are you complaining about something that happened last summer?
2. If you're actually trying to order a non-standard headset. Other than a Cannondale, there are only a couple different sized headsets. Your's seems like an inch and an eigth or 28.58 mm in metric +- tolerance.
3. Did you insist that there was a 30mm headset?


----------



## KevinBicycle (Mar 20, 2008)

deleted


----------



## Ken in KC (Jan 12, 2004)

*Ah...*



KevinBicycle said:


> 1. Not a complaint. Good laugh for some and a good eye opener for everyone. This reminds me of the type of auto repair shop that has a discount special price on blinker fluid. Scam artists!
> 
> 2. My headset is listed as 1" J.I.S.
> http://www.sheldonbrown.com/cribsheet-headsets.html
> ...


I guess I didn't consider it was a threaded headset. Is it possible your LBS wasn't considering a threaded headset either? After all, they haven't been standard on mountain bikes for over 15 years.


----------



## KevinBicycle (Mar 20, 2008)

deleted


----------



## koldsimer1 (Jul 31, 2008)

KevinBicycle said:


> That's a good consideration except that I was asking him for a 1" threaded headset with exact dimensions and I had my headset parts with me. I had even called before going there. He said, "oh yea we have a few sizes of those in stock". It was really obvious that he was trying to scam, lol.


Trying to scam? Please. Sounds like someone needs to learn more about their bike before they act a fool.


----------



## chefmiguel (Dec 22, 2007)

Don't know if I'd consider it a scam, maybe they aren't knowledgeable. Scam would be that they sell you the wrong size and when you come back they tell you they don't give refunds.


----------



## nachomc (Apr 26, 2006)

OH, man. Search this dudes posts. He's a troll.


----------



## KevinBicycle (Mar 20, 2008)

deleted


----------



## markf (Jan 17, 2007)

i'm sure if you'd just asked for a 1 inch threaded headset everything would have been fine.


----------



## sanjuro (Sep 29, 2004)

KevinBicycle said:


> *koldsimer1*, learn more about my bicycle?
> Here's all the info needed to simply order a headset for it.
> 1" threaded JIS headset,
> head set cups 30.0mm O.D.
> ...


99% of frames are either 1 inch, 1 1/8 inch, or 1.5 inch headsets.

I have never bought, sold, installed, or ordered a headset unless it was one of the 3 sizes I just mentioned. I have never taken a micrometer to a headtube or a steerer. I have been worked with about 300 headsets though.

To put it nicely, I think there was a simple miscommunication about sizing and installation. I bet the owner wanted to see your frame to confirm the size and ream it the .2 mm to fit a common sized headset.

I have never heard of a one inch JIS headset until you just mentioned it, and I also had to look it up on Sheldon Brown.

Frankly, I think you are a nutcase with extremely poor social skills.

Yeah, there is a JIS headset with your measurements, which I and probably 99% of bike shop employees have never heard. To insist that a shop owner who offered to make the more common sized headset work for your bike is trying to scam you makes you look more nutty.

BTW, I noticed you wrote you went to another shop to get loose bearings? Why is that, they didn't have One Inch JIS standard headsets sitting around?


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

KevinBicycle said:


> .. He wanted me to bring my frame in and have it reemed for another size headset. $reeming$labor+$headset <----scam


reaming 1" to 1 1/8" =no head tube
seems like they didn't know it was 1"


----------



## KevinBicycle (Mar 20, 2008)

deleted


----------



## savagemann (Jan 14, 2008)

Was this a headset for a walmart bike? A blackcomb maybe?


----------



## KevinBicycle (Mar 20, 2008)

deleted


----------



## Flystagg (Nov 14, 2006)

dude get over yourself, your headset is an odd size, most people in the cycling industry today probably don't know there are two sizes of 1" headsets, I certainly didn't, 1" has been obsolete since the mid 90s, honest mistake, move on.


----------



## koldsimer1 (Jul 31, 2008)

sanjuro said:


> Frankly, I think you are a nutcase with extremely poor social skills.


ding, ding, ding. So even if the lbs guy made a mistake, which sounds like it is the case, you are gonna come on here and start a thread about how he is trying to scam you?

You seem like the typical douchebaggerton that learned something about his bike and now wants to school everyone about it. Maybe you should go ride and work on your skills instead of getting your panties all twisted.


----------



## Jerk_Chicken (Oct 13, 2005)

What kind of frame? Got pics?


----------



## dirtdonk (Jan 31, 2004)

You've been carrying this around since last summer? Whew, what a horrible burden. How have you even been able to go to work. Thank God for this forum so you could have some obviously much needed closure and move on.


----------



## KevinBicycle (Mar 20, 2008)

deleted


----------



## Jerk_Chicken (Oct 13, 2005)

Kevin,

Got a picture of the bike? I'm looking to gain some knowledge here and find out for future reference.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

KevinBicycle said:


> ...
> p.s. What's with a couple rude people always typing in this *forum? = criminals?*


huh?

and what about pics...i think J-C can help

This thread ( -ed headset) is useless w/out pics* 
*edited for hilarity


----------



## KevinBicycle (Mar 20, 2008)

deleted


----------



## Ken in KC (Jan 12, 2004)

*I don't get it...*



KevinBicycle said:


> Sounds like many folks didn't know that the 30.0mm cup 27.0mm race is the J.I.S. for the 1" threaded headset. Well, I guess it could of been an honest mistake then and not a scam. It was just strange that he refused to believe that this size existed. It just sounded like ca-ching$. An honest mistake that would have been at my expense. I'm sure these kind of mistakes happen to people once and awhile. I'm glad that I measured with a micrometer and looked online. The guy at the other LBS that I went to knew this info. I'm happy to share my story, guess these kind of things happen.
> 
> p.s. What's with a couple rude people always typing in this forum? = criminals?


You're outraged and make accusations about a bike shop ripping you off because you bring in an obscure (even for a threaded headset) and dated bike part?

And then when people question why you feel this way and why you've waited until several months after the fact they're somehow "criminals" in your mind? That's unreasonable.

So I'm with Jerk Chicken, I would love to see a picture of the bike associated with this headset. It's curious to me that your part mic'd out exactly to tolerance. It's been my experience that machined parts usually don't mic out exactly due to tolerance issues with the part or the measuring equipment. And cast parts almost never do.

Ken

P.S. The Japanese Industrial Standard headset is used on less expensive, Japanese made bikes while better Japanese bikes used the more accepted Campagnolo-type headsets, according to Sheldon Brown. Seldon also suggests that you can easily bore out the J.I.S. by an additional .2mm head tube to accept the Campi-type headset.

Is it remotely possible that the first LBS was giving you rock solid advice vs. the second LBS which offered to give you what you asked for? It sure does to me.


----------



## Jerk_Chicken (Oct 13, 2005)

KevinBicycle said:


> You really won't be able to tell the headset specifications from a picture of the bicycle. This is something the has to be measured with a micrometer because all the 1" threaded headsets are very close in size.
> Here's a link to some great information:
> http://www.sheldonbrown.com/cribsheet-headsets.html


Thanks for that link, Kevin. I'll be sure to check it out!

I was hoping to get an idea of your bike, and the solution should I ever encounter such a situation. I think if I see the bike, there could even be some clues to help myself and possibly others. I'm not big on hands on and repairs, but I'm willing to learn and I'm glad you gave me that site addy. He knows his stuff.


----------



## tommyrod74 (Jul 3, 2002)

Ken in KC said:


> P.S. The Japanese Industrial Standard headset is used on less expensive, Japanese made bikes while better Japanese bikes used the more accepted Campagnolo-type headsets, according to Sheldon Brown. Seldon also suggests that you can easily bore out the J.I.S. by an additional .2mm head tube to accept the Campi-type headset.
> 
> Is it remotely possible that the first LBS was giving you rock solid advice vs. the second LBS which offered to give you what you asked for? It sure does to me.


Good luck finding a retailer in ANY industry (except cycling or other "enthusiast" industries) willing to go to much trouble to find an obscure, outdated part for approximately $15 profit, if that.

I agree that the first LBS was trying to make your life easier in the future. I also agree that you come across as an obvious outsider to the sport with poor social skills (possibly this is only how you come across online).


----------



## KevinBicycle (Mar 20, 2008)

deleted


----------



## Jerk_Chicken (Oct 13, 2005)

Kevin,

How did you find out so much about this stuff, and where did you get access to such rare bikes? Is this an old classic that had proprietary stuff that gave it an edge over the competition, and a "special" nature, or was it just a one off. I can't imagine having such a rare item on anything but an expensive and possibly classic/future classic frames.


----------



## KevinBicycle (Mar 20, 2008)

deleted


----------



## KevinBicycle (Mar 20, 2008)

deleted


----------



## Jerk_Chicken (Oct 13, 2005)

13 years old is a classic at this point!

You think you can turn it into a resto-classic project?


----------



## TripleStageDarkness (Jun 14, 2008)

i'm into beer #6, and this is the damn thread that i'm reading? unbelievable


----------



## WAREHOUSE (Jan 1, 2009)

Hi, I'm brand new to these forums & don't know the first thing about what you guys are even talking about...but I have learned from reading this post that I should possibly stay away from this guy's LBS even though he doesn't even mention the store name and that no body here seems to care. great fun to read though, lol!


----------



## eat_dirt (May 26, 2008)

TripleStageDarkness said:


> i'm into beer #6, and this is the damn thread that i'm reading? unbelievable


i'm on my second glass of scotch.


----------



## TripleStageDarkness (Jun 14, 2008)

eat_dirt said:


> i'm on my second glass of scotch.


I'll drink to that


----------



## Ken in KC (Jan 12, 2004)

*No...*



WAREHOUSE said:


> Hi, I'm brand new to these forums & don't know the first thing about what you guys are even talking about...but I have learned from reading this post that I should possibly stay away from this guy's LBS even though he doesn't even mention the store name and that no body here seems to care. great fun to read though, lol!


You should stay away from trolls. The LBS in this story gave the guy a solid approach and good advice. The LBS offered to take an old, mostly non-standard part and adjust his bike to an industry standard. It's sort of like having an electronics shop offering to convert your Beta VCR to VHS so that you at least have a hope of watching some movies.

Welcome. Grab a beer and watch the show.


----------



## Jerk_Chicken (Oct 13, 2005)

I can't wait to see this classic back in one piece when the OP takes care of it!

More pictures, op. We want to see bike porn.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

WAREHOUSE said:


> Hi, I'm brand new to these forums & don't know the first thing about what you guys are even talking about...but I have learned from reading this post that I should possibly stay away from this guy's LBS even though he doesn't even mention the store name and that no body here seems to care. great fun to read though, lol!


Welcome to the land of:









and


----------



## savagemann (Jan 14, 2008)

Kevin, what kind of bike is this? It seems that you have really dodged this question throughout this whole thread dude. 
I would like to know for future reference.


----------



## 646-ATL (Dec 11, 2008)

savagemann said:


> Kevin, what kind of bike is this? It seems that you have really dodged this question throughout this whole thread dude.
> I would like to know for future reference.


if not pics than at least a make and model so we can google it for ourselves'...
by the way whats a troll with respect to an internet forum? (i'm noobish if you didn't notice)


----------



## rufusdesign (Sep 19, 2008)

You cry BS for your LBS but I am calling a huge amount of BS for your thread. 
Not even a troll. 
Pics or STFU

Could it be for this bike?


Bike Setup:
pieced together "Nut & Bolt" solid bicycle
rigid MTN bike steel frame
with brake & fender braze-ons
cro-moly rigid fork 1" threaded 24 T.P.I.
head set cups 30.0mm O.D.
steer tube 22.2mm I.D.
27mm crown race
Shimano SIS front & rear derailers
Shimano Twist Index Shifting "Quick Shift Grips"
3 piece crank 24 / 34 / 42 chainset gears (1306grams needs lighter upgrade)
KMC HP20 chain
Square Taper T-5 J.I.S BB grease & bearings & adjustable cup & lockring (295grams)
Miche pedals with steel toe clips (227grams each)
or sometimes platform pedals (145grams each)
14-28 Shimano freewheel 6 speed cassette
center-pull cantilever rim brakes
MudTrax 26"x1.75" knobbies (trail)
Cheng-Shin 26" x 1.9" slicks (street)
ARAYA 26" aluminum rims
bolt on solid cro-moly axles (skewers)
aluminum stem (gooseneck)
aluminum seat post (147grams) 25.8mm x 300mm
Mongoose anatomic Velo gel seat
steel handle bars ~\__/~
aluminum rear rack
aluminum kick stand (256grams)


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

*646-atl*

Check your PM's


----------



## BottomBraket (Oct 16, 2007)

*Wtf*

WTF* am I reading this?

*W = Why


----------



## Call_me_Al (May 31, 2008)

646-ATL said:


> by the way whats a troll with respect to an internet forum? (i'm noobish if you didn't notice)


Looks like highdelll possibly answered that in a PM, but: there is always urbandictionary.com. This guy certainly meets the criteria. This thread that he started is a prime example that is an entertaining read.



savagemann said:


> Kevin, what kind of bike is this? It seems that you have really dodged this question throughout this whole thread dude.
> I would like to know for future reference.


No point in a picture. It looks like any other bike w/ a 1" threaded headset, remember? haha... Yeah Kevin, let's see some pics!

The LBS trying to "scam" you, Kevin. What a laugh.


----------



## KevinBicycle (Mar 20, 2008)

deleted


----------



## rufusdesign (Sep 19, 2008)

KevinBicycle said:


> Read the OP again. The guy was not telling me to convert to a more standard size, he was telling me that I was looking to order a size headset that doesn't exist. He said that there has never been such a size.
> 
> What's with a few of the rude childish type of comments here?
> Just a few goofy teens? or Criminals maybe? I suppose they give inmates internet privileges.
> ...


What is with you and criminals? Prisoner fetish?

Stop dodging the showing of pics or at least telling us what it is.
Some of us are interested, you don't have to be embarrassed.


----------



## net wurker (Sep 13, 2007)

...


----------



## KevinBicycle (Mar 20, 2008)

deleted


----------



## gsomtb (Jul 18, 2007)

This reminds me of the guy who came in the shop looking for a "racing s".......after we had him point it out on one of the bikes on the floor we found he was look for a new rear der....................just sayin'.


----------



## skottt160 (Apr 25, 2008)

kevin... i see you're from duluth.

what shop did you take it to? I used to work at stewarts and have many friends at continental, skihut and twin ports cyclery... I would love to know which shop it was, because none of the people at any of the shops in Duluth want to have the image out there that they are looking to "scam" people, and im sure I/they would like to clear up any confusion. Which one eventually gave you the bearings as well? Just curious. Have a good day.


----------



## Flystagg (Nov 14, 2006)

At least in this thread I got to learn somthing new about bikes, as well as have a good laugh, and I just read though the entire blackcomb epicness as well. I think kevin is a very valuable member of mtbr.


----------



## savagemann (Jan 14, 2008)

gsomtb said:


> This reminds me of the guy who came in the shop looking for a "racing s".......after we had him point it out on one of the bikes on the floor we found he was look for a new rear der....................just sayin'.


Hahaha.
I had a guy ask me the other day if I could install pegs on his bike, so I asked him what kind of bike it was. He said " I dunno" I have it out front though. I asked him to bring it in so I could have a look at it, and he wheels in a road bike. I said we can't install pegs on a road bike, and he looked at me like I was crazy.....and said that he already had them on there, but one of them was broken. Thats when he pointed out his broken pedal.......LOL
He was wearing clippless shoes and aparently uses clippless pegs........LOL
So I helped him pick out some new clipless "pegs" and installed them for him free of charge........That one made me feel all warm and fuzzy.

OK Kevin. Lets see some pics of this steed!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## KevinBicycle (Mar 20, 2008)

deleted


----------



## skottt160 (Apr 25, 2008)

Again, which shops did you go to, Kevin? Thanks in advance for the info!


----------



## savagemann (Jan 14, 2008)

""""""The fully loaded Mongoose Blackcomb is as tough as they come, with a 4-bar vertical spring dual suspension that just gobbles bumps for breakfast. EZ Fire shifters let you adjust to terrain changes with quick, precise shifting. And ProMax disc brakes provide sure stopping in even the muddiest, sloppiest conditions. 


Specifications: 

Frame type: 4-bar vertical spring aluminum dual suspension frame 
Frame material: Aluminum for light weight and durability 
Suspension fork: RST Capa-T6; coil/MCU spring, non-adjustable 75mm 
Headset: 1" threaded JIS
Headset Cups: 30.0mm O.D.
Crown Race: 27mm
Rear suspension: Adjustable coil 
Shifting: 24-speed Shimano gearing with EZ Fire shifters 
Stem: 25.4 ahead stem 
Handlebars: Alloy MTB rise 
Front Derailleur: Shimano C050 
Rear Derailleur: Shimano Altus 
Brakes: Front and rear Promax mechanical Dual Disc 
Wheels: 26" 36-spoke black anodized alloy rims; alloy QR disc hubs 
Gears: Suntour XCC 28/38/48; Shimano HG30 11-28T 
Tires: Kenda 26" x 2.1" 
Pedals: Mongoose MTB 
Seat: WTB Speed-V 
MOZO Vibe E fork to smooth out front impacts 
Color May vary""""""""


----------



## willis.4 (Apr 22, 2005)

I call BS on this thread, and I hope that all beginners who read this don't take Kevin seriously. Your local bike shop (LBS) is not out to "scam" you, a thread like this is out there to do that. 

If this is a true problem I don't think this was the appropriate forum to post it in. You dodge questions and can't prove to us that this headset or bike exists. I hope this thread gets shut down before some poor beginner takes you seriously. 

Where are the Mods?


----------



## gsomtb (Jul 18, 2007)

*Oh man.....*



savagemann said:


> """"""The fully loaded Mongoose Blackcomb is as tough as they come, with a 4-bar vertical spring dual suspension that just gobbles bumps for breakfast. EZ Fire shifters let you adjust to terrain changes with quick, precise shifting. And ProMax disc brakes provide sure stopping in even the muddiest, sloppiest conditions.
> 
> Specifications:
> 
> ...


I had just clicked back over here from reading that......the most epic troll job ever.
When I saw Kevin quote me on the "racing s" story I was about to click back over and quote THAT troll job but you beat me to it.
PRICELESS!!!!!!


----------



## hotfeat1227 (May 15, 2007)

KevinBicycle said:


> If people act harsh and cold like criminals... they probably are.
> 
> Just a heads up. Read the OP. Just want everyone to be aware that even a bicycle shop owner can deliberately or accidentally give the wrong information.


That right there sounds quite a bit different than your OP is which you said "What kind of BS is this at this LBS? I'm surprised that he didn't try to sell me some proprietary bicycle tire air as well, lol. What a scammer!"

Accusing people of being scammers when it is not true is wrong. Some may even say it is something called libel, a form of slander. That would make you a..

..

...wait for it...

..

_CRIMINAL_ :thumbsup:


----------



## koldsimer1 (Jul 31, 2008)

Hey Kevin, have you had your micrometer calibrated recently?


----------



## KevinBicycle (Mar 20, 2008)

deleted


----------



## Ken in KC (Jan 12, 2004)

*Since we get to make baseless assumptions...*



KevinBicycle said:


> Read the OP again. The guy was not telling me to convert to a more standard size, he was telling me that I was looking to order a size headset that doesn't exist. He said that there has never been such a size.
> 
> What's with a few of the rude childish type of comments here?
> Just a few goofy teens? or Criminals maybe? I suppose they give inmates internet privileges.
> ...


Okay, first a quote from your OP: "I would need to bring my frame in and have it reemed for another size headset." That sounds suspiciously like offering to ream out your head tube to meet a more standard size.

Since you started the supposition game, I'll use my first paragraph as a segue to this one...

I'm trying really hard to translate the truth based on your posts. It's really challenging for me because you're not very smart, you're fairly simplistic in your assertions and without question a troll.

I thought the Mongoose Blackcomb was "as tough as they come". Why are you losing bearings from your headset after gobbling up bumps for breakfast?


----------



## KevinBicycle (Mar 20, 2008)

deleted


----------



## Ken in KC (Jan 12, 2004)

*No....*



KevinBicycle said:


> awe... I was just trying to set a tone.
> I can't say for sure that it was a scam, but when someone gives you false information and then based on that false information tries to upsell services for more $ ?
> He was wrong and if I would of went along with his plan, it would have cost me much more $


You weren't setting a tone. You specifically said the guy was trying to scam you. You see Kev, youu don't get to take artistic license with a post that's supposed to be presenting facts.

So I guess that does in fact, make you rather.... _criminal_


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

*Kevin, about that LBS scammin'...Apparently..*

You've been hit by - 
You've been struck by - 
a
Smooth CRIMINAL !


----------



## KevinBicycle (Mar 20, 2008)

deleted


----------



## Ken in KC (Jan 12, 2004)

*Okay dum-dum...*



KevinBicycle said:


> I was just strolling through and saw this post. I think the Blackcomb's headsets are 1 1/8" threadless. I was looking for a 1" threaded 30.0mm OD cone 27.0mm crown race.


Okay, first a quote from your OP: "I would need to bring my frame in and have it reemed for another size headset." That sounds suspiciously like offering to ream out your head tube to meet a more standard size.


----------



## KevinBicycle (Mar 20, 2008)

deleted


----------



## koldsimer1 (Jul 31, 2008)

KevinBicycle said:


> awe... I was just trying to set a tone.
> I can't say for sure that it was a scam, but when someone gives you false information and then based on that false information tries to upsell services for more $ ?
> He was wrong and if I would of went along with his plan, it would have cost me much more $


"It was definitely a scam. The guy has owned this LBS for many years. He was insistently saying that I was looking for a size that has never existed. You can look for yourself, many of the online bicycle shops stock this size headsets. He wanted me to bring my frame in and have it reemed for another size headset. $reeming$labor+$headset <----scam"

Sound familiar Kev?


----------



## KevinBicycle (Mar 20, 2008)

deleted


----------



## KevinBicycle (Mar 20, 2008)

deleted


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

*ahh what the hell - the vid*





cool bassline and the moonwalkin' and that crazy lean
back when he wasn't scammin' children

Kevin...yeah, my sig is from 'Better Off Dead' (great movie)
here's another from the same character ''You ski the K-12 dude, and girls will go sterile just looking at you!"
(substitute 'ski' for 'ride' and 'K-12' for your fave bike)


----------



## KevinBicycle (Mar 20, 2008)

deleted


----------



## rufusdesign (Sep 19, 2008)

koldsimer1 said:


> Hey Kevin, have you had your micrometer calibrated recently?


better yet do you have a personal inside, outside micrometer as well as a vernier caliper at your disposal for you measurements.
Another question dodged in regards to what shop. You have been called out MULTIPLE times with no answer.

GIVE IT UP KEV. A beginner is going to take you seriously and that's not cool.


----------



## KevinBicycle (Mar 20, 2008)

deleted


----------



## Ken in KC (Jan 12, 2004)

*Hummm.....*



KevinBicycle said:


> I haven't but the guy at the second LBS that I stopped at confirmed the size with his micrometer. I had my headset parts with me. I was going to order a new headset because the cups have some small pits / indents, but he said that it wasn't bad and convinced me to just purchase some new loose bearings and try that first. Now it's nice and smooth.


Seems like he scammed you. He didn't have the part you were looking for, so he sold you what he had in the shop.

Pits in metal on metal contact is bad, m'kay.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

Ken in KC said:


> Seems like he scammed you. He didn't have the part you were looking for, so he sold you what he had in the shop.
> 
> Pits in metal on metal contact is bad, m'kay.


----------



## KevinBicycle (Mar 20, 2008)

deleted


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

KevinBicycle said:


> ...
> I've seen J.I.S headsets 30.0mm cup 27.0mm race online for like $4


then, that _really_ begs the question


----------



## KevinBicycle (Mar 20, 2008)

deleted


----------



## rufusdesign (Sep 19, 2008)

KevinBicycle said:


> The guy was telling me that a 30.0mm OD cup 27.0mm race 1" J.I.S. threaded headset doesn't exist and has never existed and that I'd have to bring my frame in to have it reamed for another size headset. If I would have brought my frame to him and purchased another size headset and payed for the head tube reaming, I'd be out the money all for no reason. It sure seemed like he was trying to scam me. I can't say for sure because only he knows. I'm an honest man so won't give him a black eye for it. Maybe he really didn't know, but because he didn't know, I would have been out the money.
> I've seen J.I.S headsets 30.0mm cup 27.0mm race online for like $4


I think that we are all aware about the above quote. None of us care about that. Try answering the questions that are posted to you rather than dodging them with the SAME response over and over again.


----------



## rufusdesign (Sep 19, 2008)

Your new member name is now dodge-n-burn


----------



## KevinBicycle (Mar 20, 2008)

deleted


----------



## Jerk_Chicken (Oct 13, 2005)

Rufus,

Sir, you are not only uncouth, but a scoundrel.

Kevin,

Pay no mind to this lillywagger and keep doing what you're doing. You're obviously a man of class and restraint, from your postings, well above the commoners on this forum. I'm sure they're not even classy or intelligent enough to keep a bike for 13 years that is now a classic.


----------



## rufusdesign (Sep 19, 2008)

Let me know what bike that is and I can make you some one off custom decals or redo the stock decals!


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

Kevin,
I guess what I'm gettin' at, (the question that begged to be answered) is why have you not purchased said headset? It seems to me, that putting good bearings in bad races is only a short-term solution. I would think since ya've got a classic bike on your hands(what kind was that again?), you'd wanna snatch that headset up since the price3 is so good. Think long-term...not short-term.


----------



## KevinBicycle (Mar 20, 2008)

deleted


----------



## rufusdesign (Sep 19, 2008)

Jerk_Chicken
Empty your PM box!


----------



## kiwirider (Jul 12, 2004)

Kevin,

Stop spouting the same old crap. We know the story - you have told it 20 times now. The thread has moved off the original (boring) topic and on to people wanting to know what type of bike you are talking about.

Why is that so hard?


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

any more of this circular arguing, and I see this coming in the near future


----------



## rufusdesign (Sep 19, 2008)

highdelll said:


> any more of this circular arguing, and I see this coming in the near future


It would all be over if he just ANSWERED THE QUESTION!!!!!!!!!!:madman: :madman:


----------



## Jerk_Chicken (Oct 13, 2005)

highdelll said:


> any more of this circular arguing, and I see this coming in the near future


Sir,

The only think circular is your own inside-the-box thinking. I was driving my Austin Healey some time last year and retrieved my cap and goldclubs from the boot, something I'm sure you can't relate to, being such an uncultured and crude cro-magnon, and I remember thinking about how I needed more space, and how great it would be to have more space, as in the ability to put my polo, jailai, and golfing gear under the bonnet.

This story has zero consequence to this thread, as does your participation. The OP's views stands on its own, and he showed great resiliance, just as generations of Her Queen Majesty's Royal Navy has shown. You, sir, have no such resolve. Furthermore, the OP is a classy individual, above your remarks, quite obviously, and knows a treasure when he has one in his hands.

How many of you are capable of keeping a bike for 13 years, until it becomes a valuable classic?

That's right, not a single one of you savages.

Please Kevin, show then what they don't have.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

*you're right J/C*



Jerk_Chicken said:


> ...
> 
> How many of you are capable of keeping a bike for 13 years, until it becomes a valuable classic?
> ...


mine seem to get stolen, broken or sold long before then:madmax: 
I too am working on a classic rite now actually...I'm guessin it's more along the lines like 15-16 years old! ever more classicker..man, i need to get a mic so i can see if i'm gonna have probs like kevin did


----------



## savagemann (Jan 14, 2008)

I broke all my old mountain bikes jumping them back in the day. I do still have a GT bmx bike I built up about 20 years ago. Complete with pitbull brakes. But my best classic has to be my Viner road bike with full campy group. It's a beauty. Needs some fixing, but it fits me well. Came with graphite tubular wheels. I just don't feel like dealing with sew-ups riding around here, so I'm building a set of classic wheels for it. All the classic collector guys that have seen it at the shop keep trying to offer me stupid money for it. One guy said he'd give me $900 for it as is. But I wanna keep it cause it is a classic. Late 70's era I think.


----------



## dirtdonk (Jan 31, 2004)

KevinBicycle said:


> I haven't but the guy at the second LBS that I stopped at confirmed the size with his micrometer. I had my headset parts with me. I was going to order a new headset because the cups have some small pits / indents, but he said that it wasn't bad and convinced me to just purchase some new loose bearings and try that first. Now it's nice and smooth.


SSmmmack talker. So, your mics didn't come with standards when you bought them huh?


----------



## fastale (Jul 2, 2007)

Jerk_Chicken said:


> Sir,
> 
> The only think circular is your own inside-the-box thinking. I was driving my Austin Healey some time last year and retrieved my cap and goldclubs from the boot, something I'm sure you can't relate to, being such an uncultured and crude cro-magnon, and I remember thinking about how I needed more space, and how great it would be to have more space, as in the ability to put my polo, jailai, and golfing gear under the bonnet.
> 
> ...


jolly good sir

(P.S. The entire time I was reading this thread, I had the feeling that kevin was maybe a year or two older then said bike, but his profile claims he has been riding since 1975 and I believe him because he has stated five times that he is an "honest man". All y'all quit questioning his motives, his bike is obviously unfotographible, alright?)


----------



## Jerk_Chicken (Oct 13, 2005)

fastale said:


> jolly good sir
> 
> (P.S. The entire time I was reading this thread, I had the feeling that kevin was maybe a year or two older then said bike, but his profile claims he has been riding since 1975 and I believe him because he has stated five times that he is an *"honest man"*. All y'all quit questioning his motives, his bike is obviously unfotographible, alright?)


That is good enough for me, but perhaps not for the rest of the bloody fools in this thread showing not a bit of respect for an honourable man.


----------



## gsomtb (Jul 18, 2007)

Good times, good times.....

It's kinda like a bad car accident......I can't keep myself from looking.


----------



## rufusdesign (Sep 19, 2008)

PICTURES
KEVIN, HELLO.

Obviously you were just lying about everything,
No name of the bike, no pictures, no name of LBS that "scammed" you.

Man up and do the honorable thing of telling all of us that your nothing but a trolling liar.


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

Kevin, i used to work at a bike shop. the worst part about the job was dealing with ignorant know-it-alls like you.


----------



## KevinBicycle (Mar 20, 2008)

deleted


----------



## Jerk_Chicken (Oct 13, 2005)

KevinBicycle said:


> Sorry but I'm really not into stickers / decals.
> I have not mentioned name of the bike or name of LBS that I felt was trying to "scam" me. As I've said, only he knows if he was trying to scam or if he just didn't know the difference between a 1" threaded ISO headset and a 1" threaded JIS headset. So being an honest man, I'm not going to give him a black eye over it. I've "schooled" him so now he knows the difference. Just wanted to share this story.
> If you really want to see a picture of a 1" threaded JIS headset just simply do a search for one.
> *Not to sound offensive to anyone, but is this forum for kids and adults? or do some adults on here just act rude with no manners like some of the bad kids?*


EXACTLY.


----------



## Call_me_Al (May 31, 2008)

KevinBicycle said:


> Not to sound offensive to anyone, but is this forum for kids and adults? or do some adults on here just act rude with no manners like some of the bad kids?


If you didn't spend all your time trolling, you would know that some kids (teens, really) post here too. Last I checked, there wasn't an age limit on this forum.

It is amusing that you accuse others of acting like kids...


----------



## KevinBicycle (Mar 20, 2008)

deleted


----------



## savagemann (Jan 14, 2008)

Kevin, I think you are misunderstanding mine, and other peoples points here. We just wanna see the bike, not a generic picture of a headset.
I'm not trying to rip you a new one here....I just wanna see this bike!!!
I'm glad you got the headset problem sorted out, and I think the problem with the first shop was a miscommunication error. I don't think you were being scammed though.
So, if you can post a pic, lets see this steed!!!!!! Here is a pic of my main ride,but I need to update it because it has undergone some serious changes.








Here is a pic of my commuter bike.








My other, other bike.








And the bike my boss bought me for xmas. really cool gift.








I don't have any pics of my classic steeds yet, but I'll post some up soon.
Lets see this bike Kev!


----------



## jeffj (Jan 13, 2004)

Kevin? Is that you?


----------



## KevinBicycle (Mar 20, 2008)

deleted


----------



## TripleStageDarkness (Jun 14, 2008)

Nah...not yet it's not... you're *****ing about millimeter headset increments...I'm driving my beer fetcher with half the damn bearings missing!


----------



## hotfeat1227 (May 15, 2007)

Kevin can you please post up pictures of you bike and/or post up the make and model? And also let us know what shops you visited if you would be so kind. The reason we want to know is not to bash you bike or the shop but to verify the truth in your original post. This wont be too difficult because, as I understand it, you are an honest man.

EDIT: if for some reason you think the shop will take offense to their name being posted in this thread, please PM it to me. thanks.


----------



## KevinBicycle (Mar 20, 2008)

deleted


----------



## sanjuro (Sep 29, 2004)

When did you get promoted to Mod?

Your infamy will continue forever. Congrats!


----------



## rufusdesign (Sep 19, 2008)

KevinBicycle said:


> Sorry but I'm really not into stickers / decals.
> I have not mentioned name of the bike or name of LBS that I felt was trying to "scam" me. As I've said, only he knows if he was trying to scam or if he just didn't know the difference between a 1" threaded ISO headset and a 1" threaded JIS headset. So being an honest man, I'm not going to give him a black eye over it. I've "schooled" him so now he knows the difference. Just wanted to share this story.
> If you really want to see a picture of a 1" threaded JIS headset just simply do a search for one.
> Not to sound offensive to anyone, but is this forum for kids and adults? or do some adults on here just act rude with no manners like some of the bad kids?


Pic of the whole bike not of the headtube or headset. 
PICS OF YOUR BICYCLE, the WHOLE BICYCLE.
OR AT LEAST THE NAME.
How did the guy at the LBS feel after you "schooled" him on his job?


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

[thread open]

(wow that was easy - I must be some sorta hacker! )\


----------



## rufusdesign (Sep 19, 2008)

MODS, (not you Kevin) please sticky this thread. 
Instant classic


----------



## KevinBicycle (Mar 20, 2008)

deleted


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

* Thread is now a "Sticky"


----------



## Keatan (Apr 23, 2008)

KevinBicycle said:


> close and delete thread
> 
> shouldn't share experiences on MTBR forums


I enjoy sharing experiences on MTBR, that is actually one of the best things about the site. Just be careful _how_ you share them.


----------



## rufusdesign (Sep 19, 2008)

Deleted all posts. Bummer, I was having fun.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

wow...he actually took the time to delete all those?


----------



## 646-ATL (Dec 11, 2008)

wow. i'm so glad i stumbled onto this thread. i've learned so much and still don't even know what bike we're talking about. great laughs though...thanks all for helping waste such quality time. too bad people just finding this thread won't have the pleasure of reading in circles now that the good posts have been deleted.


----------



## jeff spicoli (Jan 28, 2008)

Wow, my d bag post got deleted:madman:


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

haha...jerk chicken is gonna wake up here in a bit and be all like "???"


----------



## rufusdesign (Sep 19, 2008)

He even deleted everything in his profile.

http://forums.mtbr.com/member.php?u=373330

At least I copied the list of parts of the bike in question.


----------



## rufusdesign (Sep 19, 2008)

He even deleted everything in his profile.

http://forums.mtbr.com/member.php?u=373330

At least I copied the list of parts of the bike in question.

I also like how he deleted his posts but we all quoted him so the entire thread is still intact.


----------



## koldsimer1 (Jul 31, 2008)

Kev? What happened, buddy?


----------



## 006_007 (Jan 12, 2004)

Cool, 5 pages in a day.


----------



## rufusdesign (Sep 19, 2008)

highdelll said:


> haha...jerk chicken is gonna wake up here in a bit and be all like "???"


He's not going to know whats going on at all.
Good times.
JC, you NEED to work on your fake british impersonation some more before the next one.:thumbsup:


----------



## hotfeat1227 (May 15, 2007)

kevin always has fabulously successful threads.


----------



## savagemann (Jan 14, 2008)

LOL.......I go to work, and come back to this!!!!!!!!!
Damn, I was seriously thinking I was gonna come back home to some serious entertainment. WTF?
I guess I can't complain too much, since I get to wrench on bikes all day, it's what I love to do. The best part is they pay me for it........= )
Hey, what better thread to get my 1600th post in! 
What happened Kevin?
Where did you go?
Kevin?
Are you there?
Kevin?
K?
?


----------



## Jerk_Chicken (Oct 13, 2005)

rufusdesign said:


> He's not going to know whats going on at all.
> Good times.
> JC, you NEED to work on your *fake british impersonation* some more before the next one.:thumbsup:


FAKE? At least one of my passports proves otherwise!


----------



## savagemann (Jan 14, 2008)

I thought it was pretty good. With the whole "clubs in the boot" line.....LOL


----------



## Jerk_Chicken (Oct 13, 2005)

Uncouth lillywaggers.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

Jerk_Chicken said:


> Uncouth lillywaggers.


Me thinks thou doth protest too much


----------



## savagemann (Jan 14, 2008)

Lmao!!!!!!
Twas more than a fortnight ago...........http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=395715


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

*plenty of circular aguing there too!!*

I wonder if you could get that Blackcomb down into the sub-70#'s
with maybe some titanium water cage bolts and a CF bar - that'd be sweet


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

this bike is good in every way,the suspions are smoth i have had for more than 2 weeks and all ready i have been taken it of jups and it rides off very smooth i defently recommend this bike for more than every day use. - quote from the blackcomb review page @ wally world


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

markf said:


> i'm sure if you'd just asked for a 1 inch threaded headset everything would have been fine.


mmmyeaaahh.... except there are two different 1" standards.


----------



## Jerk_Chicken (Oct 13, 2005)

highdelll said:


> I wonder if you could get that Blackcomb down into the sub-70#'s
> with maybe some titanium water cage bolts and a CF bar - that'd be sweet


Only with a 2010 Boxxer slammed down to 178mm.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

Jerk_Chicken said:


> Only with a 2010 Boxxer slammed down to 178mm.


haha..
another classic troller - haven't seen him in a while



Nostradamus said:


> In the year nine after two thousand,
> two metal legged absorbers
> will move from the Earth to the sky
> in 178 units.


----------



## Flystagg (Nov 14, 2006)

god I hope kevin hasn't vanished from our forums forever, but I suspect he will reappear when we least expect him.


----------



## dirtdonk (Jan 31, 2004)

Flystagg said:


> god I hope kevin hasn't vanished from our forums forever, but I suspect he will reappear when we least expect him.


probably already has. anybody know how to track ip addresses so we can flush him out? this is too good to fade away now.


----------



## KevinBicycle (Mar 20, 2008)

Bicycle needs a new threaded 1-inch JIS headset, there are two repair options.
*1.* Order a new threaded 1-inch JIS headset. Price = cost of headset & shipping.
or
*2.* Ream and face head tube to fit threaded 1-inch ISO headset size. Price = cost of ream & face + headset & shipping.

See I thought maybe the bike shop guy was just trying to get me to spend more money by saying that the threaded 1 inch JIS headset size didn't exist and the only option was to go with option number 2.

Number 2 option obviously cost more, but would allow for a larger selection of headsets to choose from.

I will accept that the bike shop guy was giving his best sound advice and that he really had not heard of the threaded 1-inch JIS size, since it sounds like a lot of bicycle people here are also not familiar with it. I know it's not a very popular size, but I also didn't know it was scarce.
*
Because of the scam type people out there, I forget that there are still some really good honest people also.*

_Riding a bicycle uses absolutely zero nonrenewable energy _


----------



## Jerk_Chicken (Oct 13, 2005)

I am with you, Kevin. Rock on and keep fighting the LBS power.

To the other skallywags in this thread, do yourselves a favour and use your hands or ride a bike instead of sitting on the internet with some 13,000 odd posts under your belt.


----------



## KevinBicycle (Mar 20, 2008)

Jerk_Chicken said:


> I am with you, Kevin. Rock on and keep fighting the LBS power.
> 
> To the other skallywags in this thread, do yourselves a favour and use your hands or ride a bike instead of sitting on the internet with some 13,000 odd posts under your belt.


I'm not exactly sure what jerk_chicken is talking about... is that like when you see a motorcycle "biker type" looking person driving a car? A poser not poster. lol

I was just saying...
Bicycle needs a new threaded 1-inch JIS headset, there are two repair options.
*1.* Order a new threaded 1-inch JIS headset. Price = cost of headset & shipping.
or
*2.* Ream and face head tube to fit threaded 1-inch ISO headset size. Price = cost of ream & face + headset & shipping.

See I thought maybe the bike shop guy was just trying to get me to spend more money by saying that the threaded 1 inch JIS headset size didn't exist and the only option was to go with option number 2.

Number 2 option obviously cost more, but would allow for a larger selection of headsets to choose from.

I will accept that the bike shop guy was giving his best sound advice and that he really had not heard of the threaded 1-inch JIS size, since it sounds like a lot of bicycle people here are also not familiar with it. I know it's not a very popular size, but I also didn't know it was scarce.
*
Because of the scam type people out there, I forget that there are still some really good honest people also.*

Automobiles are more dangerous than bicycles


----------



## Jerk_Chicken (Oct 13, 2005)

> I forget that there are still some really good honest people also.


Exactly! Be wary of these kinds of pompous arschlochs!


----------



## jeffj (Jan 13, 2004)

KevinBicycle said:


> Bicycle needs a new threaded 1-inch JIS headset, there are two repair options.
> *1.* Order a new threaded 1-inch JIS headset. Price = cost of headset & shipping.
> or
> *2.* Ream and face head tube to fit threaded 1-inch ISO headset size. Price = cost of ream & face + headset & shipping.
> ...


Cool :thumbsup:

I hereby retract my Latka Gravas reference :cornut:


----------



## fastale (Jul 2, 2007)

Bicycle needs a new threaded 1-inch JIS headset, there are two repair options.
*1.* Order a new threaded 1-inch JIS headset. Price = cost of headset & shipping.
or
*2.* Ream and face head tube to fit threaded 1-inch ISO headset size. Price = cost of ream & face + headset & shipping.

See I thought maybe the bike shop guy was just trying to get me to spend more money by saying that the threaded 1 inch JIS headset size didn't exist and the only option was to go with option number 2.

Number 2 option obviously cost more, but would allow for a larger selection of headsets to choose from.

I will accept that the bike shop guy was giving his best sound advice and that he really had not heard of the threaded 1-inch JIS size, since it sounds like a lot of bicycle people here are also not familiar with it. I know it's not a very popular size, but I also didn't know it was scarce.
*
Because of the scam type people out there, I forget that there are still some really good honest people also.*


----------



## KevinBicycle (Mar 20, 2008)

Bicycle needs a new threaded 1-inch JIS headset, there are two repair options.
1. Order a new threaded 1-inch JIS headset. Price = cost of headset & shipping.
or
2. Ream and face head tube to fit threaded 1-inch ISO headset size. Price = cost of ream & face + headset & shipping.

See I thought maybe the bike shop guy was just trying to get me to spend more money by saying that the threaded 1 inch JIS headset size didn't exist and the only option was to go with option number 2.

Number 2 option obviously cost more, but would allow for a larger selection of headsets to choose from.

I will accept that the bike shop guy was giving his best sound advice and that he really had not heard of the threaded 1-inch JIS size, since it sounds like a lot of bicycle people here are also not familiar with it. I know it's not a very popular size, but I also didn't know it was scarce.

Because of so many people in this world who are the type who scam & hustle (not necessarily in the bicycle industry), I forget that there are some really good honest people. 
...and from reading other peoples posts on Mtbr, I can tell that most people here who are into bicycles are probably nice friendly honest people.

Transporting by bicycle means one less automobile on the road


----------



## Call_me_Al (May 31, 2008)

KevinBicycle said:


> Bicycle needs a new threaded 1-inch JIS headset, there are two repair options.
> 1. Order a new threaded 1-inch JIS headset. Price = cost of headset & shipping.
> or
> 2. Ream and face head tube to fit threaded 1-inch ISO headset size. Price = cost of ream & face + headset & shipping.
> ...


Yeah, we get it. You have posted that 3 times in an hour.


----------



## 646-ATL (Dec 11, 2008)

so what kind of bike was it again? any pics?


----------



## coop3422 (Jul 12, 2006)

lol, wow is all i really can say


----------



## KevinBicycle (Mar 20, 2008)

646-ATL said:


> so what kind of bike was it again? any pics?


The make and model of bicycle is relatively unimportant. Sorry but no pics. I guess that you could simply do a search on a search engine for a 1 inch threaded JIS headset and see a picture of that. I hope that is of some help.

See I had thought a bike shop guy was just trying to get me to spend more money by telling me that the threaded 1 inch JIS headset size didn't exist and the only option was to ream and face head tube to fit threaded 1-inch ISO headset size. 
Cost of ream & face + headset & shipping verses cost of new threaded 1-inch JIS headset & shipping.

I accept that the bike shop guy was honest and giving his best sound advice and that he really had never heard of the threaded 1-inch JIS size. It sounds like a lot of bicycle people here are also not familiar with it. I know it's not a very popular size, but I also didn't know it was scarce. I really didn't know it was an odd part.
Because there are so many people out there in this world (not necessarily in the bicycle industry) trying to scam and hustle what ever it takes to gain a dollar, I was skeptical and thought that I was getting BS, I was wrong and I shouldn't just jump to conclusions. 
So that's about it and thank you to all who had told me that it was just simply an odd part.

_People who ride bicycles are just nicer _


----------



## Chapped (o) Hole (Nov 13, 2007)

This is like an episode from the Twilight Zone!


----------



## Chapped (o) Hole (Nov 13, 2007)

or maybe Groundhog Day.


----------



## Call_me_Al (May 31, 2008)

KevinBicycle said:


> The make and model of bicycle is relatively unimportant.


Maybe _relatively_ unimportant, but then it can't be _completely_ unimportant, right? If you won't take a picture of the bike, what is so hard about typing the make and model of a bicycle? It is really quite important to me to find out what this bike of yours is.


----------



## KevinBicycle (Mar 20, 2008)

Call_me_Al said:


> Maybe _relatively_ unimportant, but then it can't be _completely_ unimportant, right? If you won't take a picture of the bike, what is so hard about typing the make and model of a bicycle? It is really quite important to me to find out what this bike of yours is.


Relative to the subject it is unimportant.
Here's a link to some great information on headsets and also lists the types of bicycles the sizes are typically found on.
http://www.sheldonbrown.com/headsets.html
Once again, that's about it on the subject.
Thanks again and have a nice day.

_Bicycles are earth friendly _


----------



## Bikinfoolferlife (Feb 3, 2004)

Kevin, you is one interesting poster....come on, let's see the bike, this thread needs some satisfactory closure...


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

*Good Job!*

as a troll, you've got us...








nice work :thumbsup: 
clean, efficient, trolling is something we can all respect
(if only *cruz was as elegant)
You are akin to Elvis or Tupac - Die; then only to reappear -


----------



## Call_me_Al (May 31, 2008)

KevinBicycle said:


> Relative to the subject it is unimportant.
> Here's a link to some great information on headsets and also lists the types of bicycles the sizes are typically found on.
> http://www.sheldonbrown.com/headsets.html
> Once again, that's about it on the subject.
> ...


Ok, say it isn't relative to the subject, but why not tell us what the bike is. It seems like that headset standard is pretty uncommon, so maybe it is on a vintage bike or other uncommon bike. Uncommon bikes are usually cool.

It is like if someone posted "I got a new crankset and my full suspension is down to 18lbs" and I asked "Oh cool, sounds like a sweet bike. Have any pics?". Maybe my question isn't relative to the discussion about the guy's crankset, but it would still be interesting to see the incredibly light bike. I don't need a link to an article describing his crankset, though. I'm just curious what the bike is. Get it?

And I agree with highdelll. I must commend you on your first class trolling. Thanks again and have a nice day.


----------



## KevinBicycle (Mar 20, 2008)

Bikinfoolferlife said:


> Kevin, you is one interesting poster....come on, let's see the bike, this thread needs some satisfactory closure...


Thanks Bikinfoolferlife, and sweet avatar Mr. T rocks.
And again thanks everyone, I just wanted to get others opinions on this subject and I see that I was just way too skeptical and that the bike shop guy was being genuine and just didn't know about the uncommon oddball threaded 1" JIS headset size.

I don't have any pictures to post and the bicycle is no eye candy and really nothing special by todays bicycle standards or even by the bicycle standards of the time the frame was made. The frame is older lower quality typical steel diamond frame from asia. I think it was made about 13 years ago. I put the bicycle together in 1998 part by part. I've put many trail and street miles on it since then. It's a little heavy at 35.5 lbs.
Many people probably ask, "why would you want to waste your money and time on some POS like that?" Bicycling is never a waste of time for me and it's a major low cost bicycle really. The project is eventually going to be made into an ice bike when I either buy a new mountain bicycle or buy a new rigid frame and parts to piece a new one together. I've been looking online but probably better to stay local.
Most of the bicycles sold in USA, the frames are made in asia by a only a very small handful of manufacturers. Check out this link if you're wondering where your bicycle was made.

_It is estimated that there are more than a billion bicycles present in the world _


----------



## rufusdesign (Sep 19, 2008)

PICS or your banned Kev-Kev.
My very good friend runs these forums and all that I have to do is give him the word and bam!!!! Gone.


----------



## koldsimer1 (Jul 31, 2008)

Hey Kev, glad to see you no longer think the lbs guy was out to rip you off for a few bucks. I genuinely believe it was an honest mistake. I still think you should have your micrometer calibrated.


----------



## KevinBicycle (Mar 20, 2008)

rufusdesign said:


> PICS or your banned Kev-Kev.
> My very good friend runs these forums and all that I have to do is give him the word and bam!!!! Gone.


Sorry rufusdesign, as mentioned I don't have pictures to post. I'm still fumbling around learning how to work my way through the forums here. The bicycle is probably nothing anyone would be interested in seeing anyway, as mentioned, nothing special.

Bicycling is good exercise


----------



## coop3422 (Jul 12, 2006)

gotta respect a solid troll


----------



## Rod (Oct 17, 2007)

coop3422 said:


> gotta respect a solid troll


This troll is above average. By the way I enjoyed the Tupac comment earlier, whoever made it. Now Kevin go out and hit some jumps on your Mongoose Blackcomb. After your done post some pics of the broken bike and your wounds. Then argue how your blackcomb is sweeter than everyone else's bike. :thumbsup:


----------



## KevinBicycle (Mar 20, 2008)

Rod said:


> This troll is above average. By the way I enjoyed the Tupac comment earlier, whoever made it. Now Kevin go out and hit some jumps on your Mongoose Blackcomb. After your done post some pics of the broken bike and your wounds. Then argue how your blackcomb is sweeter than everyone else's bike. :thumbsup:


Rod, a bit off topic which is ok, but I'm pretty sure that the Mongoose Blackcomb has the standard type threadless 1 1/8" headset and not an oddball threaded 1" JIS headset, as well as I don't have one of those bicycles. Although I did some research on that bicycle some time ago and the "bike snobs" seem to almost hate that bicycle, which is weird. It was humorous. I can see recommending against a bicycle but not hating a bicycle. lol
Anyway, if I did have a bicycle that was "better" than another persons, I would not proclaim something like that. That would just sound like the mines better than yours attitude flaw that some people have. Kindness is a learned behavior  Ride bicycle to enjoy!

_Personal fitness is not a competition with others but with yourself _


----------



## jeffj (Jan 13, 2004)

No shame in owning modest bikes. I have owned and rode many bicycles that were rescued from garbage cans on trash day.

For me, the disdain for bikes like the Blackcomb is more directed toward the genre of bikes that are designed to look like a worthy mountain bike (and fool unsuspecting purchasers into thinking they just bought a real mountain bike), but are not designed to actually BE a mountain bike and clearly state (in the fine print) that they are not made to actually be ridden like a mountain bike.

It's like buying a knife that's labeled as a steak knife only to get home and find out the edge is no sharper than a butter knife. It says it's a steak knife and generally resembles a steak knife, but it's really only meant to cut butter.

So when someone comes on here (a mountain biking website) saying they want opinions on a bike like the Blackcomb, they are told the truth (it's not really a true mountain bike, it's just made to look like one) and sometimes the disdain for the gall of the manufacturer that tries to fool us into purchasing it thinking it's a real mountain bike (let alone a good one), comes out as well. Some take it as an insult to our intellect (it is) and that tends to piss people off.

Then, unsuspecting newbies buy them and either don't read the fine print in the manual or disregard it thinking they are not serious when they tell you it's not really made to be ridden hard on mountain trails. Many newbies get defensive about their unfortunate purchases.

There's no shame in riding modest bikes. They have a place in the world, even for people that know the difference and may have higher end bikes as well. My daughter races road bike and has two very nice ones in addition to a decent full suspension mountain bike and yet she also has and rides a bike they found buried in the surf. It's a total rust bucket, but she cleaned it up and it's a perfect campus bike. She loves it.

But I digress. If someone comes on here asking for opinions on a bike like the Blackcomb, it would be a disservice to them to sugarcoat the truth about it's usefulness as a real mountain bike and such inquiries are usually met with unflattering responses.

By the same token, I don't think anyone here would look unkindly on someone just because they ride a very modest bike like the one you have that uses an uncommon headset. We already get that it's a beater. No shame in riding a beater. If it works for you, more power to you. Ride the pi$$ out of it.

We're just curious for you to show us what we really already know.

I was in Texas recently and went to a swap meet (Canton Trade Days) where I ran across these bikes, along with many others, but these caughte my eye and I spent a while just checking them out.:









=====================
This was my favorite one from the whole place and Canton Trade Days is a HUMONGOUS swap meet. It had a head badge with some sort of 'asian' script on it and was as basic and modest as a bike could ever be. Personally, I would love to own this bike. I'd restore it to working order, but leave it as original as possible to retain it's personality. I think it would be a fun bike to ride the boardwalk at the beach or around bike paths on a casual ride.

I wouldn't be a bit surprised if it had J.I.S. headset on it either 










The bottom line here is that I like bikes. All kinds of bikes and I believe a lot of people here like bikes just the same as I do. That's why we're (most of us anyway) curious to see the bike that is at the root of all this commotion.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 3, 2008)

a most interesting thread. i think i may have found KBs bike and a LBS site here

http://www.idealbikes.ca/index.php?bike=60


----------



## Ken in KC (Jan 12, 2004)

*Your Troll-fu is strong*



KevinBicycle said:


> Rod, a bit off topic which is ok, but I'm pretty sure that the Mongoose Blackcomb has the standard type threadless 1 1/8" headset and not an oddball threaded 1" JIS headset, as well as I don't have one of those bicycles. Although I did some research on that bicycle some time ago and the "bike snobs" seem to almost hate that bicycle, which is weird. It was humorous. I can see recommending against a bicycle but not hating a bicycle. lol
> Anyway, if I did have a bicycle that was "better" than another persons, I would not proclaim something like that. That would just sound like the mines better than yours attitude flaw that some people have. Kindness is a learned behavior  Ride bicycle to enjoy!
> 
> _Personal fitness is not a competition with others but with yourself _


You are a Master Troll. Perhaps even the Original Troll? I'm wondering if someone pours Holy Water on you, if the other trolls will die out?

Once again, you're rather thick when it comes to reading comprehension: People weren't telling you that they hated that specific bike. They were telling you that bikes in the specific catagory of not being rated to ride offroad shouldn't, in fact, be ridden offroad.


----------



## koldsimer1 (Jul 31, 2008)

Listen, Kev... i'm thinking it's the micrometer. A simple calibration is in order.


----------



## KevinBicycle (Mar 20, 2008)

koldsimer1 said:


> Listen, Kev... i'm thinking it's the micrometer. A simple calibration is in order.


Thanks man, but it's all resolved.
My POS just simply has an odd ball size threaded 1" JIS headset (30mm headset cup x 27mm crown race).
Should have just converted to the threaded 1" ISO.

Peace.

Smile while you bicycle


----------



## lampy29 (Oct 16, 2008)

How did it all end up? BTW this is an awesome thread. Really funny read.


----------



## Caffeine Powered (Mar 31, 2005)

all I can say is "what, no 'double tap'?"


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

This thread again?? haha ... MTBR should have a 'comedy' section where threads like this go :thumbsup:
*edit - "kickstands for light freeride" can go there too


----------



## BottomBraket (Oct 16, 2007)

*suckered in*

I can't believe I got suckered in to another view!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MCF (Apr 13, 2004)

*I will NOT....*

let this thread die until pictures are posted.


----------



## skottt160 (Apr 25, 2008)

haha i can join in the beating of a dead horse then


----------



## NorKal (Jan 13, 2005)

I'm just wondering if the OP has realized yet that he can't delete his responses when someone quotes him?


----------

